# Eddie Jones says Mavs are hungry



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

linkage

You'd think they could afford a taco, or something!:biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Ive always loved Eddie Jones. I feel like his career was derailed by Kobe...that being said, how many times am I gonna be handed the same song and dance? Our problem isnt defense. its that this team always shrivels up on offense in important games(I just remembered the GS series)...;


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> Camp invitees: The Mavericks, concerned about their lack of depth at center as training camp nears because of injuries to Erick Dampier and D.J. Mbenga, will sign former Denver Nugget Jamal Sampson to a make-good contract.
> 
> President of basketball operations Donnie Nelson said there is a chance Dampier will not be available at the start of the regular season. Sampson is a 6-11 24-year-old who has played sparingly in two NBA seasons, though he did have 13 rebounds in a season-ending game against San Antonio last season.
> 
> The Mavericks also will sign 6-5 swingman DeAngelo Newsom, who has played in Germany the last two years, and, perhaps, NBA veteran Darvin Ham.


OMG.... You've gotta be kidding me! Off season ends with Jamal Sampson, DeAngelo Newsom, and Darvin Ham?

Isn't Darvin Ham the TX21 commentator for the post game show?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am *SOOOOOOOOOOO *glad the cowboys are playing right now.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> I am *SOOOOOOOOOOO *glad the cowboys are playing right now.


*Marion the Barbarian!!!*


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I am hungry as well :whistling:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> *Marion the Barbarian!!!*


I've enjoyed watching him playing since his Gophers days. I scratch my head sometimes and wonder why he is backing Julius Jones.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> *Marion the Barbarian!!!*


The most underrated RB in the league!

He *IS *suppose to be the Mini Bettis.

I still prefer The Barbarian though. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I don't think I've ever seen a nickname that fit so perfectly to the player s name and style of play...He plays like a made up running back on Madden or something...

how many times has a back up jersey outsold a starters jersey?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> how many times has a back up jersey outsold a starters jersey?


Apparently quite a bit in recent years. :biggrin:

Anybody bought any Bledsoe jerseys last year?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm in the minority, but I like the tandom at RB - Julious is a straight ahead, speed rusher playing against the starters, and Marion comes in and hammers the tired D. 

These guys won't be playing together much longer, so let's just enjoy it. :clap: 

Boy, did this thread get derailed. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I'm in the minority, but I like the tandom at RB - Julious is a straight ahead, speed rusher playing against the starters, and Marion comes in and hammers the tired D.
> 
> These guys won't be playing together much longer, so let's just enjoy it. :clap:
> 
> *Boy, did this thread get derailed.* :biggrin:


How about the Rangers finishing their season in Seattle this weekend?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I love how this is a thread about how the Mavs want to win the Championship but you guys have turned it into Cowboy talk.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> I love how this is a thread about how the Mavs want to win the Championship but you guys have turned it into Cowboy talk.


That's what championships will do for ya...:cheer:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Romo is a true playmaker!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

+ a little luck.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> + a little luck.


Luck is defined as taking advantage of opportunity presented.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Hungry is what happens when you vomit at the transactions made during the summer, there's nothing in your stomach.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Hungry is what happens when you vomit at the transactions made during the summer, there's nothing in your stomach.


Welcome back Dre.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The way the dude has played over the past month has convinced me hes the real deal...I actually am excited to watch Cowboy games again...Bill Parcells has got to be the most boring coach ever...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Yea he has a bright future.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> + a little luck.


lol... You see that scramble he had turning a mega-loss into a 1st down?

That takes a little more than luck, my friend.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Eddie Jones said the exact same thing when he was traded to Memphis. You guys should keep an active record of the guy's post-game quotes this season. He's chock full of sports cliches.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> That takes a little more than luck, my friend.


and that's why i said + a *little* luck.
meaning that was a very impressive play and he had a little luck on his side.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> and that's why i said + a *little* luck.
> meaning that was a very impressive play and he had a little luck on his side.


lol... I know!

I just couldn't pass up any chance to jump on t1no... you know? (rhetorical question)

:lol: :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bah :lol: i am such a easy target.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Welcome back Dre.


Thanks.


----------

